# Remember when ...



## HANGEYE (Dec 18, 2012)

A candy bar only cost a nickle?

A cane pole and a can of worms made for a fishing trip?

When $20.00 would buy a case of beer AND a tank of gas?

Remember when ...


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 18, 2012)

gas was $26.9 per gallon
cigarettes were $.23 a pack
cherry coke at the fountain was $.05
candy was a penny a piece
go on a double date and everyone kicked in a buck for gas - and you had enough gas for the week
45 RPM records - all the new hits - $.59
a movie and popcorn for two - $.25 for the movie, $.10 for popcorn
and on, and on, and on........ 

Ah, the days when the fun was to play hide & Seek after dark in the neighborhood - until you dad yelled out the front door for you to come home, shoot hoops with the hoop on the garage, bicycle and hitch-hike was the way to get around, sock hops, 

and more.... who remembers more??


----------



## simbelle (Dec 18, 2012)

I remember! 
Remember when there were only 3 channels and the only remote control was dad telling you to turn channel because you were laying right in front of it.

Remember when if you and your brother were fighting in the car. Dad would pull over and give you both a couple wacks with his belt? Now he would get arrested! 

Remember when if you wanted to make a call you would either have to have a dime for the phone both or wait till you got home and the phone had a rotor dial.

Remember when if you wanted write to someone in another place who you never even met you got a Pen Pal! :lol:


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2012)

I remember when a dime bag used to cost a Dime! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

What movie was that line from?


----------



## simbelle (Dec 18, 2012)

Not knowing, I would guess Up In Smoke! but I doubt it. Speaking of which, when I did such things.. My first nickel bag was 3 fingers and was Panama Red ( considered rag weed at the time ). Oh well, lived through it with only a few thousand brain cells lost, and something to blame my man boobs on!


----------



## JMichael (Dec 18, 2012)

Remember when they had gas wars and you could find gas as low as 10 cents a gallon. Coke came in 2 sizes and the small one was only 5 cents. You could buy those banana flavored taffy like candy 2 for a penny. Matches were free and if you wanted to roller skate, you had to find the key. We were limited to 3 channels of black and white TV and if you wanted to see that third channel someone had to go outside and turn the antenna. Remember when we use to get milk in a glass bottle with a cardboard stopper and the horse drawm wagon would come down the street delivering ice. Remember when your grandma would make homemade peach or blackberry cobbler.


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Here's another....

remember when, we didn't have metal detectors at schools? 

When we didn't have police officers stationed at schools? 

When every guy that had a truck parked in the student parking lot had a gun rack, with a rifle or a shotgun in the rack, sometimes with the windows left down? 

When parents raised their kids, instead of the government raising them? When we would have never dreamed of administering dangerous schedule II narcotics such as ritalin to kids who got bored in class and stared out the window, daydreaming?

When kids grew up shooting real guns and therefore had an appreciation, understanding, and respect for the potential danger?

When students in ROTC marched down the halls with 22 bolt action rifles and shot targets out behind the school as part of rifle team practice?

When, despite all this lax security, we never had tragedies such as Columbine or Sandy Hook?

I can remember it, because it wasn't that long ago. Sure was a different time, for sure, and one I wish we could go back to


----------



## overboard (Dec 18, 2012)

You guys are old!
I only remember used 58 vettes being sold for $850, 55-56-57 chevys for $50-150, a 57 fuel injection unit for $75, and being able to buy a brand new 427 425 hp Biscane for around $2,800.
Only problem; was earning $1.25 hr. !!!!!!!
Going back a little further, I do remember the 6c coke in the small bottle, and 18c hamburgers, and getting milk delivered in glass bottles with about 1/2" of cream on top.
And a little further, listening to the Lone Ranger on the radio!
And fuel oil @ 11c a gal. (have a bill that grandma pd.)
THAT'S FAR ENOUGH! :LOL2:


----------



## nomowork (Dec 19, 2012)

My mother would give me a dollar bill and tell me to get the six for a dollar hamburger special at the corner burger joint which was a luxury for us!

Going to the junk yard to pick out old bald tires and we would use them for drag slicks at the races!

Picking up old soda bottles and saving for an eternity to buy that chrome six shooter cap gun! That store owner wasn't happy when I showed up with a bag of loose change!


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 19, 2012)

i remember when my grandparents had the milk box on the front porch...

when me and my brother could go to the local drug store with a note from my dad and get his beer and cigs..(10 and 12yrs old)

when you got a job for being the most qualified and not because of your race...

when night crawlers were 50 cents for a dozen (wich was like two dozen)......

when ya didnt ever lock the door at home, and i mean never.....

when it was a big deal to go see a movie in the theatre.......

when kids didnt care what they did for fun as long as it was outside playin with their buddys....

when there wasnt a inter-web............

when you saw somebody that needed help and went out of your way to help them instead of looking the other way.....

when you started school every morning by saying the pledge of allegience and felt proud because it was not offensive to others....

when parents didnt have to worry about their kids getting shot or going to jail...

when you could say merry christmas instead of happy holidays without some liberal puke saying its offensive....

when kids called their parents and other adults maam and sir because they had respect!......

when ronald reagan made you very proud of your president........



yep....them were the days....


----------



## simbelle (Dec 19, 2012)

I just wish I could remember yesterday! :?


----------



## bigwave (Dec 19, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> Here's another....
> 
> remember when, we didn't have metal detectors at schools?
> 
> ...


Very well said PSG, One other thing I could add, All my neighbors had just as much rite to beat my ass when we acted up....and got it twice as bad when we got home. Our real problem in this country is how kids are raised today without consequence. It makes me sick.


----------



## nick4203 (Dec 19, 2012)

lol i remeber when gas was 99 cents and i rode my dirt bike to the gas station no one cared 
and Mcdonalds had 29 cent hamburgers

im too young to have fallen off any dinosaurs :LOL2:


----------



## River (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow , you guys are making me cry..Thanks for the memories...River


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 19, 2012)

Jim said:


> I remember when a dime bag used to cost a Dime! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
> 
> What movie was that line from?



My favorite one, "half baked!" -Willie nelson

..... You could ride in the back of a truck!

Remember when........


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 19, 2012)

Jim I could narrate that movie, mute it and I can do true script. Have u ever seen the back of a $5 bill......... Red team go red team go......


----------



## PitFishin' (Dec 19, 2012)

I dont remember any of that...guess i missed out. cheapest gas I can remember is 1.00. and that was 14 yrs ago. :shock: I think Im just now starting to get old. Oh and i believe it was a 20$ bill.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 19, 2012)

cheapest i remember was $1 back in 1995. 

.....remember when you rode your bike in a shorts, flips and no safety gear?


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 19, 2012)

I remember doing a LOT of things without safety gear, like, shooting a 357 magnum with no earplugs or glasses. Skateboarding without pads or wrist guards. Shooting BB guns without glasses. And many other things I would never dream of doing today without proper safety gear.

It's a miracle I still have all my fingers and both eyes!


----------



## JMichael (Dec 20, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> Shooting BB guns without glasses.


Ya we pushed the envelope on that one a little bit. We'd play war with BB's guns or just have out right BB gun fights. 
Of course that was with the old Daisy lever action cocking mechanism guns before they came out with the pump up models. What got really dangerous was when we'd break out the home made sling shots with green plums. Those things would do a lot more damage than any BB gun. #-o


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2012)

JMichael said:


> PSG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Shooting BB guns without glasses.
> ...




Been there done that! :LOL2: 

We used to aim for the hands as those were the only things exposed. :LOL2: :LOL2: 

I remember Smokes at my parents store for 50 cents. Then Everyone threatening to quit when they became a buck a pack.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 20, 2012)

how could i have forgotten about BB gun wars???? "only 1 pump" but it ended up being 10.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 20, 2012)

Haircuts were 50 cents
odd/even gas rationing
returning soda bottles, 2 cents for the little guys and 5 cents for the 1 lieter
having tomato fights in fields that are now town houses.
delivering the Evening Bulletin on Thanksgiving Day (130 pages)
going to drive-in movies for Sat. night date
Gillete Friday Night Fights
Lunch with Soupy Sales
S&H Green Stamp
Boxes of Government Cheese


----------



## fender66 (Dec 20, 2012)

Remember when I could stand up straight, look down and still see my feet?

What's this world coming to?

Sigh #-o


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Jim said:


> JMichael said:
> 
> 
> > PSG-1 said:
> ...



LMAO, I remember those days. I can also remember a BB stuck in the knuckle of my right middle finger, I extracted that bad boy by biting my knuckle between my front teeth, and the BB popping out, which I promptly spit out, then started returning fire on my opponent. :twisted:


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2012)

:LOL2: 

We were so violet back then. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2012)

I remember getting up early during summer vacations, going out all day long and coming home after dinner at some point and my parents not even thinking twice about it. 

Now I cant let my kids out in the yard if I'm not out there, and I live in a good neighborhood............ :roll:


----------



## russ010 (Dec 20, 2012)

Jim said:


> I remember getting up early during summer vacations, going out all day long and coming home after dinner at some point and my parents not even thinking twice about it.
> 
> Now I cant let my kids out in the yard if I'm not out there, and I live in a good neighborhood............ :roll:



I was thinking about that the other day... I used to rampage through the woods behind my house as a kid - and be gone for hours at a time with nothing but my BB gun. It's a shame how society has changed


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Back in the 1950's the average range for a child was about 6 miles. Heck, when I was a kid (and it wasn't in the 1950's either) I traveled as far away as 40 miles, in a boat.

Now the average range is about 6 blocks, because the world we live in has become so dangerous and violent.

The criminals are winning, and the citizens are losing. We're losing freedom and liberty every day. If it's not being threatened by a common street thug, it's being threatened by the thugs and parasites we have on payroll, as our elected 'leaders'


----------



## overboard (Dec 20, 2012)

Now, now! [-X 
But it's true! =D>


----------



## JMichael (Dec 20, 2012)

Jim said:


> I remember getting up early during summer vacations, going out all day long and coming home after dinner at some point and my parents not even thinking twice about it.


Single parent household but yea, we'd be gone from early morning until hunger was more tempting than the fun we were having.
Learning to swim and in later years ski in a river that was loaded with trot lines submerged logs etc.
Using 1 gal. paint can lids like a frisbee before frisbee was invented. 
Creating our own games out of simple things like a bike tire and a stick 
Baseball games on the fly, played by anyone that showed up (our own version of sandlot)

Ah but we were a fearless lot, 10 feet tall and bullet proof. #-o 



PSG-1 said:


> The criminals are winning, and the citizens are losing. We're losing freedom and liberty every day. If it's not being threatened by a common street thug, it's being threatened by the thugs and parasites we have on payroll, as our elected 'leaders'



There is soo much I'd like to say on that subject, but I'll refrain because this is about times long since past and the good memories of those times. And if I started down the dark path it would all be gone. :wink:


----------



## MrSimon (Dec 20, 2012)

Jim said:


> I remember getting up early during summer vacations, going out all day long and coming home after dinner at some point and my parents not even thinking twice about it.
> 
> Now I cant let my kids out in the yard if I'm not out there, and I live in a good neighborhood............ :roll:



Boy ain't that the truth. I'm only 35, but my brother and I used to romp through the woods for hours and hours ... or jump on our bikes (no safety gear) and ride miles from home. Mom and Dad sort of knew where we were, but not really. And there was no cell phone or GPS tracking chip. All we had to do was be home for dinner.

After having kids, my wife and I would sit and talk about the "good old days" and how our neighborhood wasn't conducive to our kids having that kind of childhood ..... so we sold our house and bought a smaller one on ten acres that backs up to hundreds of acres of woods. 

My five year old knows how to start a campfire and my three year old knows how to step on the base of a pricker bush to get over it. And they can both tell the difference between a trout and a sucker when looking in the creek. I could be wrong, but I think those skills are equally as important as what they learn in school.


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2012)

:LOL2: 

I remember jumping bikes with no safety gear! :beer: 

2 flat tires in a row ended my evil kenevil days.


----------



## Jim (Dec 20, 2012)

I used to have a real original big wheel with the hand brake. The front tire had a flat spot from all the skid stops. :LOL2: 







The new ones are budget, no hand brakes....... :LOL2:


----------



## Kismet (Dec 20, 2012)

Fine. I hope you guys are happy. You made me look up what was once an annual post of mine in a forum long-gone. As I re-read it, some of the smells, and feelings, return.

Enjoy, as you choose:
*
When I was a kid on "da sout side a chicawgo," (circa 1950 ish)

There WAS a guy who walked the alleys, with a clanging bell, and a two-wheeled cart supporting a grinding wheel. Maybe more than one guy. Sissors, knives, any edged tools got sharpened. The alleys weren't paved back then as far as I can recall.

There were also "junk" men, who had horse-drawn wagons (Honest) who would be scavengers of tossed stuff, or be asked to wait as the still-too-good-to-be-garbage stuff was brought out and loaded up in their wagons.

And "Johnny, the Milk Man," whose ? Wanzer Dairy (don't recall now), truck wheezed the alley-way, with blocks of ice, just ASKING to be attacked by kids for ice chips, when Johnny was carrying glass bottles of milk, cream and half-and-half back and forth to the houses.

The alleys were our playgrounds, battlegrounds, adventure parks, and learning centers back then. There were always men working on their cars, or building furniture, or painting stuff, or repairing something or other on the benches after work, or on the weekends. Depending on the personality of the guy, kids would learn from or run past the open garage...always peeking to see if there was "neat stuff" in the garage.

And since I'm on this track...There was a time..about the end of the first week of January in Chicago...when the "big kids" (7th-8th graders) would start the collection of discarded Christmas trees, dragging them to the sandbox in the City Playground at, er....66th and Talman.... The younger kids would join in, and eventually, as many as 30 or more dried and discarded pine trees would be collected, along with plant sticks, any wood found in passing, cardboard, and whatever wasn't tied down that couldn't be described as "too good to take."

Concurrently, this motley crew would have collected the biggest baking potatoes they could sneak out of the house, chunks of butter, aluminum (tin) foil, and salt and pepper...and of course...no napkins or plates.

This was often the coldest time of year in the City, but like the pioneers before us, as dusk drew nigh, paper would be crumpled, strategically placed, the little kids would be threatened back away from the corner of the sandbox, and a match would be struck and touched to the paper at the base of the construction of piled trees.

As I write this, I can hear the " WHOOOOSSSHHHH" as the brittle and dried pine needles and twigs, then limbs, then the trunks themselves caught fire and sucked all the oxygen from the area to create a flame..that in my mind's eye...must have been 30 feet tall some years.

Why no adults called the cops or fire department, or why no burning embers flew to set garages or houses afire, I do not know.

We NEVER had police problems.

Anyway, eventually, the fire would burn down, the big kids would concentrate the fire and the potatoes would be pierced and wrapped in foil, and then inserted in the burning coals.

Then came the test of character, for the pants, woolen mittens, shoes were all soaked, and starting to re-freeze...there was only so much space in the radiant area of the fire...and the frontier aura of the moments heartened our young hearts, as we endured some parts being singed and others frozen awaiting the "spuds" with the now-melting butter in our pockets, our faces burning from alternating cold and heat extremes, and the dark of Winter night making the brilliance of the coals, or fire, become more intense...and we waited, talking about god-knows-what, maybe emulating the "big kids", dunno....

Until finally, some natural leader of the big kids would poke the embers and claw out a blackened and torn ball of foil, and peel back the metal wrapping...

and then...just then...the skin on the "spud" would break and a billow of the best-smelling steam in the world would rise up into the darkness and cold.

The butter (whatever was left) and the salt and pepper were brought out, and each kid tried to identify HIS potato (es). Some were charred a half-inch thick, others partially uncooked, but nothing has ever tasted better than those hot baked potatoes in the middle of a city playground sandbox in the dark of an early evening, with the taste made vivid with too much butter on fingers, an uneven distribution of salt or pepper, and the charcoal flecks that were inevitable as we ate these wonderful pioneer foods in the shadows of the street lights on a winter's night.

The fire consumed itself, the kids would straggle home to be yelled at for the grime on their clothes, and some of the older kids, and the younger-but-one-day-gonna-be-fire-tender kids, stayed, watched, and eventually smothered the last of the coals.

And then we left.

A winter night remembered for a life-time.*


----------



## gillhunter (Dec 20, 2012)

Jim said:


> I used to have a real original big wheel with the hand brake. The front tire had a flat spot from all the skid stops. :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember when I bought my now 40 year old son one of these for his 4th birthday. He loved it and flat-spotted the front tire also. :LOL2:


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Awesome reflection into the past, Kismet! What a great story. =D> =D>


----------



## phideux (Dec 20, 2012)

simbelle said:


> I just wish I could remember yesterday! :?




Too much of that Panama Red?????


----------



## HANGEYE (Dec 20, 2012)

For the "NORTHERN" folks, remember the orange styrofoam ball that was put on the cars radio antenna so you could see it over the snow banks.

Some great stuff from days gone buy folks. Keep them coming.


----------



## Moedaddy (Dec 20, 2012)

A can of skoal was .69 cents


----------



## simbelle (Dec 21, 2012)

phideux said:


> simbelle said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish I could remember yesterday! :?
> ...


 #-o 

Could be? Still maybe it's just that things just run together now; Very few things a are new and surprising to me. However, the sight and feel of a big snook hitting a top water plug, the pull on the rod as it bends under the force of the mighty fish and the inevitable singing of the reel as line feeds out overpowering the resistance of the carefully set drag; Now that is always a thrill! 8)


----------



## simbelle (Dec 21, 2012)

Oops


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 21, 2012)

phideux said:


> simbelle said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish I could remember yesterday! :?
> ...




I have difficulty remembering some things, but it ain't from Panama Red, that was a little before my time. I think mine is caused by a condition known as "CRS" (Can't Remember $h!+) :LOL2: 

It's odd that I can remember things like credit card numbers, or a whole laundry list of other complicated things, yet, I can go out the door and forget my car keys. #-o


----------



## simbelle (Dec 21, 2012)

PSG-1 said:


> It's odd that I can remember things like credit card numbers, or a whole laundry list of other complicated things, yet, I can go out the door and forget my car keys. #-o



I have the same thing happen to me all the time!

Does anyone else remember the 20 ( or 200 ) Mule team Borax westerns that came on on Sundays? 

Cigarette commercials like "I would walk a mile fore a Camel" , Taraten (or what ever), "I'd rather fight than switch" can't run them now, because they condone bad habits in our youths; but condom, sexual enhancement product commercials are just fine!


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 21, 2012)

I remember listening to cassette tapes of the old Dragnet when it was on the radio, before it was on TV, and I remember the cigarette commercials (I think Fatima was one of the brands) Yeah, we all know cigarettes are bad for you, but then again, think about all the toxins and pollutants we are exposed to from industrial sources, etc. LOL, I think cigarettes are less dangerous than the mercury that is found in all of our rivers and our oceans.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 21, 2012)

simbelle said:


> PSG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone else remember the 20 ( or 200 ) Mule team Borax westerns that came on on Sundays?


It was 20 mule and yea I remember it. I may be wrong but wasn't it a young Ronald Regan that hosted the show? And for some reason I keep thinking there was something to do with Death Valley involved with the name or something.


----------



## overboard (Dec 21, 2012)

A few more!

The air raid siren going off, and then waiting for the all clear siren!
The occasional blimps that flew over! 
The wringer washer, and then drying the clothes on a washline!
The gas stove, with the coal/wood burner on the side!
When your buddys dad showed you all all of his guns; a double barrel shotgun, single shot .22, and a thurty thurty! 
When a fishermans boat was a rowboat, some even had motors on them!
When a car had a manual choke, starter button on the floor, and 3 on the tree! <(that gets the young ones) :lol: 

HOW did we ever survive these HARD times?!! I'd go back to them in a second; well maby everything but the "LITTLE HOUSE", BURRR!
Lots of "the old days", and fond memories being posted here.


----------



## simbelle (Dec 22, 2012)

JMichael said:


> simbelle said:
> 
> 
> > PSG-1 said:
> ...




Ya, It was Death Valley Days I believe


----------



## HANGEYE (Dec 23, 2012)

Trap door long johns.
Cloth diapers.
Writing a letter.
Hitch hikeing.
Banana seats.
Wind up alarm clocks.


----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2012)

HANGEYE said:


> Trap door long johns.



a$$ flaps! :beer:

I remember those. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 23, 2012)

I remember the 3 on the tree! We had one on the tree farm I worked at in highschool.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 23, 2012)

The A$$ flaps are still in production because I have a 1 piece long johns that are so equipped. And I might add, they are very warm for those long cold days sitting on a deer stand. :mrgreen: 

If you remember 3 on the tree, how about fluid drive? The first time I drove one of those was very strange.


----------



## hardwatergrampa (Dec 23, 2012)

sunday was a day of rest the good old days


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Jim said:


> HANGEYE said:
> 
> 
> > Trap door long johns.
> ...




I always called 'em "crap flaps" 

Very handy if you've recently had a meal from McDonald's. LMAO


----------



## sawmill (Dec 23, 2012)

Gal of gas costs .24 cents


----------



## nomowork (Dec 23, 2012)

sawmill said:


> Gal of gas costs .24 cents



...and that was for premium!


----------



## get the net (Dec 30, 2012)

I remember
kick the can at nights
ice skating at the city park at night with a bon fire on the ice....no trouble from police or older bullies
floating down the creeks on inner tubes when the lake at the city park floods.....huh, nobody drowned 
Jumping over trash cans with our stingrays in the alley...nobody got hurt
siening for crawfish and selling them to the locale bait shop for a penny a piece.....we were rich
building tree houses
my dad buying me a brand new schwin "Orange Crate" stingray bike
working at the gas station when I was 15 yo and the gas went from 35 cents to 58 cents and people paniced
had to be home in the yard when the street lights came on
those days are long gone


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 30, 2012)

JMichael said:


> simbelle said:
> 
> 
> > PSG-1 said:
> ...


Right you are !! Slick Ron was host there before he entered politics.....
From Wikipedia.....
The 451 television episodes were introduced by a host. The longest-running was "The Old Ranger" from 1952 to 1965, played by Stanley Andrews, when the series was produced by McGowan Productions, producer of the Sky King television series. Filmaster Productions Inc., who produced the first several seasons of Gunsmoke for CBS Television, took over production of the series in the mid-1960s.

Following the departure of Andrews, Ronald Reagan became the host. He served in that position from 1964 to 1965 and it proved to be his final professional work as an actor. When Reagan entered politics, the role went to Robert Taylor. Taylor became gravely ill in 1969 and was replaced by Dale Robertson. Production of new episodes ceased in 1970. Merle Haggard provided narration for some previously made episodes in 1975. Reagan and Taylor also frequently appeared in the program as actors. While original episodes were still being made, older episodes were in syndication under a different series title with other hosts; the series could still be in competition with itself in syndication, and this also made it easier for viewers to distinguish the new episodes from the older ones. The hosting segment at the beginning and the end was easily reshot with another performer having no effect on the story. Alternate hosts and titles included Frontier Adventure (Dale Robertson), The Pioneers (Will Rogers, Jr.), Trails West (Ray Milland), Western Star Theatre (Rory Calhoun) and Call of the West (John Payne). The last title was also often applied to the series' memorable, haunting theme music.


----------



## DocWatson (Dec 30, 2012)

sawmill said:


> Gal of gas costs .24 cents



You mean 23 9/10 don't you ??? :wink:


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 30, 2012)

lovedr79 said:


> how could i have forgotten about BB gun wars???? "only 1 pump" but it ended up being 10.




LMFAO!!!!!!!! ahhhhh F***!!!!! that wasnt no one damm pump! ( while your pumping yours till you cant no more lol! we always covered up real good back in the war days but it still amazes me all my buddys still have 2 eyes, well maybe not all of them some now have 4 eyes lol!!!!)


----------



## shawnfish (Dec 30, 2012)

MrSimon said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I remember getting up early during summer vacations, going out all day long and coming home after dinner at some point and my parents not even thinking twice about it.
> ...



A F******MEN!!!!! im 37 and thats excatly how it was for me and my brother growing up. i grew up camping in the woods and all we took was a .22, a sleeping bag and a mag stick and we never went cold or hungry. my boys are only 10 and 5 and i can say that besides the natrual instinct a parent has for their kids to worry if they were lost or missing if i knew my boys were say lost in the woods 100 miles from nowhere i would have comfort knowing that all the stuff they have learned from ole hillbilly dad that theres a 99% chance that theyre gonna survive and be home sooner or later. my dad use to always say you can graduate high school and get a college degree but if you dont have common sense your no better off than anybody else. and i beleive thats true, common sense will get you farther in life than being book smart......


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 30, 2012)

shawnfish said:


> A F******MEN!!!!! im 37 and thats excatly how it was for me and my brother growing up. i grew up camping in the woods and all we took was a .22, a sleeping bag and a mag stick and we never went cold or hungry. my boys are only 10 and 5 and i can say that besides the natrual instinct a parent has for their kids to worry if they were lost or missing if i knew my boys were say lost in the woods 100 miles from nowhere i would have comfort knowing that all the stuff they have learned from ole hillbilly dad that theres a 99% chance that theyre gonna survive and be home sooner or later. my dad use to always say you can graduate high school and get a college degree but if you dont have common sense your no better off than anybody else. and i beleive thats true, common sense will get you farther in life than being book smart......




Well, we're the same age. Your dad's school of thought sounds a lot like my dad's. He taught me how to shoot a 22 rifle when I was just old enough to walk, and I've carried the survivalist mentality throughout my life, it has never failed me.


----------



## cavman138 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure where I fit age-wise, but I'd say I'm probably on the younger side. 

I remember riding the Big Wheel and also flat spotted the front tire.

I remember that during the summers you couldn't find me inside. I lived in a small (30 homes) neighbor that had a small pond on one side and a large lake on the other. We spent most of our time at the neighborhood pool with little supervision or out in the woods until the sun when down. I remember always getting in trouble for coming home muddy from tromping around in the ravine that ran through the woods.

We built forts, puffed on half smoked cigarettes that someone collected ( at age 10), rode our bikes from from one neighborhood to another by riding across the dam to the pond.

Kick The Can was a summertime staple and we always played until someone's parents called them home.

The amazing part of all of this is that we had the freedom to do it all. Of course, we didn't know it then, but there were eyes on us almost all the time, but we still had the freedom to be kids. Now that I am getting ready to get married and hope to soon have a family, I fear the world that kids are being raised it. Kids need to be kids, that isn't happening anymore.

Oh, and when I started driving gas was $1.15, but that was 11 years ago.


----------



## light line (Jan 5, 2013)

I remember when you could buy a used 55 Chevy 2 door sedan for $25.00 . Now that sounds unbelievable but its true, they had about 40,000 miles on the odometer. I wish I had one of those 55's back in the garage now!


----------



## nomowork (Jan 5, 2013)

light line said:


> I remember when you could buy a used 55 Chevy 2 door sedan for $25.00 . Now that sounds unbelievable but its true, they had about 40,000 miles on the odometer. I wish I had one of those 55's back in the garage now!



Ah the memories! I bought one for $100 in 1972, less engine and trans, but it had a metal flake paint job, tuck and roll interior with bucket seats, a Pontiac rear end, nice tires and mags, but alas, rent and food money was more important!


----------



## JMichael (Jan 6, 2013)

Yea, it's hard to imagine what they sold for then vs now. But I would much rather have an original condition loaded Plymouth Super Bird that came out in 1970, and sold for less than 5k. Talk about a return on investment, original versions are fetching from 1/4 million and up. Wiki says as high as 2 mil but I never heard about that sale if it happened. I do know some guy was trying to sell one for 3 mil a few years back but it didn't even have a hemi engine so I doubt he got that for it.


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 6, 2013)

nomowork said:


> light line said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when you could buy a used 55 Chevy 2 door sedan for $25.00 . Now that sounds unbelievable but its true, they had about 40,000 miles on the odometer. I wish I had one of those 55's back in the garage now!
> ...



My 57 bought in '70 for $500. 283, headers, 4 speed, black roll and tuck. Sold it when I joined the Navy.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Theres a fairly new ownership of a Hardware store down the road that sells NECO WAFFERS and those candy cigarettes with the red tip.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Sweet ride my man!!! I had the same thing, only mine was in an accident and was given to me. My GrandFather owned a junk yard so I fixed her up and had it painted Metallic blue, dropped a 348 in it. Sold it to a kid down the street and joined the Navy, he parked it on a hill and some how it slipped out of gear, rolled down the hill and hit a tree, when I got home for leave he had gotten rid of it. You brought memories!!


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 6, 2013)

Can anybody remember when Ahab was actually cool..... nope neither can I!!


----------



## redbug (Jan 6, 2013)

BassAddict said:


> Can anybody remember when Ahab was actually cool..... nope neither can I!!





COOL no but i can remember when he was Esquired!!!


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Jan 6, 2013)

Remember when a team that went 8-5 made it to the playoffs before a team that was 7-4-1?


----------



## redbug (Jan 6, 2013)

BackWoodsTracker said:


> Remember when a team that went 8-5 made it to the playoffs before a team that was 7-4-1?


 somethins wrong with the math 8-5 = 13 games 7 4 1 =12 nfl plays 16 games so not sure what leauge lol but i do remember when the nfl only had 1 wild card team and when baseball you had to win the division to get into the playoffs


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry, should read 7-5-1, my mistake. I can admit to my mistakes, I wonder why the commish of our fantasy football here can't?


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 6, 2013)

BackWoodsTracker said:


> Sorry, should read 7-5-1, my mistake. I can admit to my mistakes, I wonder why the commish of our fantasy football here can't?



It wasn't a mistake it was a rule, ties are decided by bench points, simple as that.... You lost and im glad i made that rule cause it kept you out of the playoffs. Our league is for fun and bragging rights not crying weeks after the season ended cause YOU LOST, and because of your behavior after YOUR LOSS you will not be welcomed back next year


----------



## redbug (Jan 6, 2013)

itsn't this when we blame ahab and demand that he is banned???


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Jan 6, 2013)

BassAddict said:


> BackWoodsTracker said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, should read 7-5-1, my mistake. I can admit to my mistakes, I wonder why the commish of our fantasy football here can't?
> ...



It was a bad rule, and I wouldn't play with your rules again. They are not fair. My behavior is only because you cannot accept that the rule is a bad rule. You say that the league is only about bragging rights and trash talk, but you can't seem to take the trash talk. Once again, I am not crying, just trying to make sure nobody gets screwed the same way next year. If you could have been man enough to admit you were wrong about the rule, I would have dropped it long ago.


----------



## simbelle (Jan 7, 2013)

I remember when this thread was fun and nostalgic to read and not spoiled by petty, childish BS.


----------



## redbug (Jan 7, 2013)

simbelle said:


> I remember when this thread was fun and nostalgic to read and not spoiled by petty, childish BS.



just renmember this like all problems on the site can be blamed on ahab ban him!!!!
oh wait i may have a depth finder to sell i just picked up the hds7 touch never mind ahab is fine


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd bet that even Ahab knows that you have to be tied to have a tie breaker. A team that is 8-5 should go to the playoffs before a team that is 7-5-1.


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2013)

Lighten up everyone...

Lets get back on track!

I remember when cell phones were used to talk to people and they had antennas! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2013)

If you did not have this at one point in your life, you were not cool.


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2013)

Remember this? This would bring out the true meaning of video game violence.......... :LOL2:


----------



## shamoo (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree with Mr. jim, i remember when cell phones looked liked back packs :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone ever have one of these? 

Mine was just like this with a flag pole. This is the bike I learned how to do jumps with.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 7, 2013)

I remember having a pair of shoes called "flag flyers", they were pretty cool.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 7, 2013)

I've never even seen a hand held football game like that one. This is the only football game we could play indoors.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHL5btNb7eE 

I never had a bike like that but I did have one of those seats. I put it on a 3 speed english racer. :lol:


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 8, 2013)

i remember the stick shift on that bike.very uncool to my junk when i jumped over a ramp and did a header.


----------



## RAMROD (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep to all of the above!


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 8, 2013)

Jim said:


> Anyone ever have one of these?
> 
> Mine was just like this with a flag pole. This is the bike I learned how to do jumps with.




Mine was bright yellow without a shifter. Stood up to pedal so was always breaking the pedals off and dad would take it to work and weld them back on.


----------



## BackWoodsTracker (Jan 8, 2013)

I remember when I could snowmobile and ice fish during the winter months. The last 2 years here in SE WI have been bad for both!


----------



## PSG-1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Jim said:


> If you did not have this at one point in your life, you were not cool.



Ah, yes, the cell brick...LMAO. 

In those days, the bag-type cell phones were the best models, though, as far as TX/RX signal strength.


----------



## bigwave (Jan 8, 2013)

Had to throw this one in the mix, I could not wait for everyone to finish opening up their presents so I could play with this


----------



## simbelle (Jan 8, 2013)

I always wanted one of those, but never got one; Guess dad didn't want to be stepping on little bolts in his bare feet and mom didn't want them rattling around in her vacuum cleaner. Wouldn;'t you now I would grow up and spend my youth ( 22 to 33y/o) an iron worker walking around 100 feet in the air on 4 inches of steel. See if they would have bought me one I may not of had to do that BS!


----------



## redbug (Jan 8, 2013)

I had the bike but i added forks to the front to mke it a chopper 
it had 3 sets of forks and was awesome....
o also had the football games 
who remembers the mrs pac man?? the table top model ?? i have one of them in the basement


----------



## shamoo (Jan 10, 2013)

Remember the electric football game, we lost the football and made replacements out of cotton.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=electric%20football%20game&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CIEBELcCMAc&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DTjFXnJc0Q0U&ei=L5PuUNHfFKaT0QHu2IDAAQ&usg=AFQjCNFR2XPQtah6dfbUuv-Xfa50H83t9A


----------



## shamoo (Jan 10, 2013)

I had a ceral box submarine, it would sink and rise to the top of the kitchen sink with the use of baking powder also those balsa wood glider air planes with and without the propeller and a Rocket Ship piggy bank
javascript:;


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 10, 2013)

shamoo said:


> Remember the electric football game, we lost the football and made replacements out of cotton.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=electric%20football%20game&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CIEBELcCMAc&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DTjFXnJc0Q0U&ei=L5PuUNHfFKaT0QHu2IDAAQ&usg=AFQjCNFR2XPQtah6dfbUuv-Xfa50H83t9A



Was that you in the video?


----------



## shamoo (Jan 10, 2013)

LMAO, No pd not me :LOL2:


----------



## sawmill (Jan 10, 2013)

Rememger when they delivered milk to the house in Qt glass bottles and it had a cardboard top that had a little thumb tab you pulled up to open it. The guy deliver it in a panel truck and he always had rolls for the kids.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 11, 2013)

I remember that sawmill, we had an insulated box at the back door he would put the bottles in.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 11, 2013)

I remember we had a "hukster" drive around every couple day selling fruit.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 11, 2013)

Now we're really showing our age and telling the same stories over and over or in this case the remember whens. :roflmao: 



sawmill said:


> Rememger when they delivered milk to the house in Qt glass bottles and it had a cardboard top that had a little thumb tab you pulled up to open it. The guy deliver it in a panel truck and he always had rolls for the kids.





shamoo said:


> Remember the electric football game, we lost the football and made replacements out of cotton.
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=electric%20football%20game&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CIEBELcCMAc&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DTjFXnJc0Q0U&ei=L5PuUNHfFKaT0QHu2IDAAQ&usg=AFQjCNFR2XPQtah6dfbUuv-Xfa50H83t9A


----------



## HANGEYE (Jan 11, 2013)

If you knocked a hunk of bark off your carcuss you got a good dose of Iodine or Mercurochrome. :shock:


----------



## parkerdog (Jan 11, 2013)

HANGEYE said:


> If you knocked a hunk of bark off your carcuss you got a good dose of Iodine or Mercurochrome. :shock:



Hmm I always heard "Quit crying! It's a long way from your heart.." 

Iodine cost money. lol


----------



## redbug (Jan 11, 2013)

my mom just poured some tussin on it!!!


----------



## bobberboy (Jan 12, 2013)

gas prices were so stable that stations actually painted the price on their signs.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 8, 2014)

Remember when Ahab was the always pleasant ESQUIRED!!!


----------



## BR1 (Mar 9, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=295119#p295119 said:


> HANGEYE » 11 Jan 2013, 14:38[/url]"]If you knocked a hunk of bark off your carcuss you got a good dose of Iodine or Mercurochrome. :shock:




My Mom always put kerosene on a white rag and wrapped it around cuts!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 9, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=294521#p294521 said:


> Jim » 07 Jan 2013, 20:17[/url]"]Anyone ever have one of these?
> 
> Mine was just like this with a flag pole. This is the bike I learned how to do jumps with.





I had a '67 model. Mine was yellow and had the tall gearshift on it. I bent the rear rim on it jumping ramp-to-ramp. The ramps were just a little too far apart for that jump.


----------



## MrSimon (Mar 10, 2014)

Remember when time moved slower ....

Summer break seemed endless and the thought of school starting again wasn't even on the horizon

Waiting for your dad to get home from work to administer your spanking took four lifetimes

A five day family vacation felt like an eternity

Waiting for Saturday to go to the ballgame was unbearable


Things sure move faster as an adult. Its a shame.


----------



## jimsrtc (Mar 10, 2014)

I remember when I could walk through the little town I lived in with a 22 rifle over my shoulder and no one gave it a thought.
Or getting up at the crack of dawn and being on the river till dark and my folkes didn't worry a bit, everybody looked out for all of us.
Drinking from a water hose.
Ridding my bike without a helmet, didn't even know that there was such a thing.
and using my fingers as a play gun on the playground and not being expelled from school.
And most of all it sure was fun being a kid!


----------



## chrispy186 (Mar 10, 2014)

Some of you guys are really showing your age, thanks for making me feel young again! :beer:


----------



## ccm (Mar 11, 2014)

I may be young but I can still remember some things. Gas and diesel for less than a buck (89 cent lowest I ever saw), every one had a land line, rotary dile phones, beepers, Cell phones couldn't text, drinking from a water hose, internet was dile up if you had it, records, cassette tapes, VCR, a big TV was 36 in., Kids played outdoors and if you wanted to play video games you had to go to an arcade ($5 would get an hour of laser tag), Nintendo 64 (older cousin had one). I guess the only thing that stays the same is change.


----------



## Paul Marx (Mar 11, 2014)

Remember bar room fights with your fists . 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbU4Cb4A4-o&feature=player_embedded


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 11, 2014)

Remember...


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 11, 2014)

“Remember:
Life is short, break the rules (they were made to be broken)
Forgive quickly, kiss slowly
Love truly, laugh uncontrollably
And never regret anything that makes you smile.
The clouds are lined with silver and the glass is half full (though the answers won't be found at the bottom)
Don't sweat the small stuff,
You are who you are meant to be,
Dance as if no one's watching,
Love as if it's all you know,
Dream as if you'll live forever, 
Live as if you'll die today”


― James Dean


----------



## HANGEYE (Mar 20, 2014)

https://www.americantorque.com/game/car-show-50s/

Click the link and give it a try. No cheating.

I got a 73.

Good luck.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 20, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=345562#p345562 said:


> HANGEYE » 44 minutes ago[/url]"]https://www.americantorque.com/game/car-show-50s/
> 
> Click the link and give it a try. No cheating.
> 
> ...


Fun seeing some of those oldies. Been a lot of years since I've seen most of those and some of them I've never seen.


> You got 90% (43 right out of 48). The average score is 73%.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 20, 2014)

The muscle car version of the same game was pretty challenging also. 
https://www.americantorque.com/game/muscle-car/

You got 91% (40 right out of 44).


----------



## Kismet (Mar 20, 2014)

79%

The Hudson, Willys, and 1950 models got me.


----------



## dieselfixer (Mar 22, 2014)

I got 75% those were real cars


----------

